# Great CRS blog



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

http://utsukushiiebi.wordpress.com/


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Man, she's crazy, experimenting with JPRL. But I love her shrimps, makes mine look like culls.
After looking at that, I am thinking maybe I should give up on refining my shrimps. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and get another new batch of JPRL from Japan again. My current batch crossed with the golden cross  *sigh*

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

$250 a pop dude


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

For ~$260 each, I get to buy a SSS from Tenkouno Ebi:
http://www.tenkounoebi.com/products/detail.php?product_id=53


*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Wouldn't you rather have these Hakata beauities?


----------

